# i want a gecko



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

they would be greatly apprieciated, o yea i want a lepard gecko but id love to see other kinds, itd all be nice to see


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm not aware of many users here with geckos, so i dont think you'll get a huge amount of replies.

Have a look HERE for lots of info/pics


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

thanx j_burf!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You might get a better turnout in reptiles. Moved to reptiles


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

TormenT said:


> thanx j_burf!


 No probs









I'm going to be sorting out my vivarium tonight, will post some pics for you when i get it looking good again.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i got a herd of crazy geckos living all around my house, in the yard, etc. want a pic of my place?

~Will.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea illwill thatd be awesome, lookin forward to the pics!..

j_burf ur setup is kick ass, ur the one that made up my mind to get a gecko, hopefully ill be getting a leo in about a week


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Good choice!! Leops are very easy to care for, long lived, and usually quite tame. Post some pics!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I'd recommend a leopard as well if you have little or no experience, but you asked for pics of other species as well, so here's my baby giant day gecko's enclosure:








And the sole inhabitant (tail damaged during escape attempt, it'll grow back in a month or so. Just picture it with a green-and-red-striped tail roughly 60-75% of its body length):









-PK
-Edited to add: here's a pic of a specimen with an intact tail.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

i had a leopard gecko they have tails right?


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

0123 said:


> i had a leopard gecko they have tails right?


 Yeah, big fat tails, thats where they store their fat. I got a leopard, a white lined and a tokay.

If I can get my digi cam (which sucks) new batteries, Ill try to post some pics.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i was thinking of getting a tokay gecko, do they make the noise though?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i was thinking of getting a tokay gecko, do they make the noise though?


 They do, they're why that whole group is known as geckos. An interesting animal, as long as you don't mind not being able to handle it.

-PK


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> i was thinking of getting a tokay gecko, do they make the noise though?


tokay geckos are very cool and they are also very easy to care for. I have never heard them make noise but i have read numerous times that they do. and like boomer stated they do not like to be held. they are known as the pitbulls of geckos because they like to bite and once they geta hold of you they dont let go :laugh:


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

acidWarp said:


> 0123 said:
> 
> 
> > i had a leopard gecko they have tails right?
> ...


 the one i had lost his tail lol he was.... "free" from the pet store it fell off when it was taken out of the tank?


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

oops sry


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i was thinking of getting a tokay gecko, do they make the noise though?


 Yeah, they do make a "to-kay" sound, which is where they get there name from.

They are very nice looking geckos but their only downside is their vicous nature, but i have heard accounts of them being tamed down. A glove is definately recomemened when carrying out any maintainance.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

here is a pic of a leopard gecko and there tank !


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

My gecko cage is on top.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

A gecko


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

SWEET SETUPS GUYS! im gettin my gecko tomarrow i will post pics!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

alright guys im gettin my gecko in about 1-2 hours.... ill post pics when i get the tank cleaned and set up..... YAY im so happy, i could really use this gecko to boost up my confidence, my pacman died just last week cause of a hunger strike


----------

